# Searching books': Pope is the anti-Christ!!!!!!!!



## Mayflower (Feb 29, 2008)

I just got the link by John W. Robbins:
-----------------------
Dear Friend,

Pope Benedict XVI is coming to the United States on April 15. To properly recognize his arrival, we are offering two free books during March and April: Ecclesiastical Megalomania: The Economic and Political Thought of the Roman Catholic Church by John W. Robbins, and Papal Power: Its Origins and Development by Henry T. Hudson. The list price of Ecclesiastical Megalomania is $19.95; that of Papal Power, $12.95.

If you would like free copies of these books, please write to The Foundation to request them (emails and faxes are acceptable). Only written requests will be honored. The books will be mailed postpaid to any United States address. One offer per family, please. Foreign orders will have to pay $11 for shipping.


Copies of these two books may be purchased at discounted prices during March and April as well. Ecclesiastical Megalomania costs $10 per copy postpaid to a U. S. address; and Papal Power costs $7 per copy postpaid. 

Please prepare for the coming of Antichrist by reading and distributing these two books. 

John W. Robbins
The Trinity Foundation

Friday, February 29, 2008 
-------------------------

Dos anyone knows more good books on the topic of Pope being the anti-Christ.

I have already Turretins books, but i would like to read more.

Any books or information would be helpfull!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 29, 2008)

I appreciate John Robbins ministry. He gives away a lot of good books.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 29, 2008)

Here are a few (including for the benefit of others the online link to Turretin):

Francis Turretin, _Seventh Disputation: Whether It Can Be Proven The Pope of Rome is Antichrist_
William Whitaker, _The Roman Pontiff is that Antichrist whose presence scripture prophesied_
J.A. Wylie, _The Papacy is Antichrist: A Demonstration_
John Bunyan, _Of Antichrist and His Ruin_
Samuel Cassels, _Christ and Antichrist_
Thomas Manton, _Eighteen Sermons 2 Thessalonians 2 on the Description, Rise, Growth, and Fall of Antichrist_


----------



## CDM (Feb 29, 2008)

J.A. Wylie, author of HISTORY OF PROTESTANTISM among others.

Here is a link to the Antichrist .pdf

About the book offer from the Trinity Foundation, what is the email address to request the books?


----------



## Staphlobob (Feb 29, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I appreciate John Robbins ministry. He gives away a lot of good books.



Yes, he is quite good in that way (and in many other ways also). 

BTW, he's been quite sick with bouts of colon cancer.


----------



## ADKing (Feb 29, 2008)

David Silversides has written a brief and modern explanation of why this doctrine (that the pope is the anitchrist) is not an historical curiosty but is important for the present. SermonAudio.com - The Antichrist


----------



## Grymir (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey, Ecclesiastical Megalomania sounds like me!!  But not the subtitle.


----------



## Gesetveemet (Feb 29, 2008)

Not to take your serious post lightly but I think the anti-Christ could be Barack Hussein Obama


----------



## Mayflower (Feb 29, 2008)

What about the book : antichrist in our midst by Rand Winburn ?


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 29, 2008)

Where do we send the e-mail to get the books?


----------



## CDM (Mar 3, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Where do we send the e-mail to get the books?


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2008)

mangum said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Where do we send the e-mail to get the books?



My guess is that it's the same address as the free offer for Feb. See the Feb. review at the bottom before the footnotes. The March issue will probably be up soon anyway. 

I wish I had known about the Feb. offer for _Counterfeit Miracles_ before 2/29 when they were out of copies.


----------



## Mayflower (Mar 6, 2008)

Francis Turretin: Whether it Can be Proven the Pope of Rome is the Antichrist
http://www.iconbusters.com/iconbusters/htm/catalogue/turretin.pdf

William Whitaker: The Roman Pontiff Is That Antichrist Whose Presence Scripture Prophesied
http://www.iconbusters.com/iconbusters/htm/catalogue/WHITAKER2.pdf

Ian Paisley
EIPS - Pope is the Antichrist

THE ANTICHRIST Unveiled by Richard Bennett
http://www.spurgeongems.org/rb-04.pdf


----------

